# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Program per Matematik

## XIMI.NR1

Njerz a ka ndonje program per matematik (me zgjidh detyra me thysa shumzim pjestim etj)

----------


## benseven11

calculator-prompter falas

http://www.top4download.com/calculat...-dcrllzvw.html
Crazy math falas
http://www.top4download.com/crazymath/ythezzeu.html

Math Type v6.7

Microsoft Math 3.0.1184.1020 


Universal Math Solver v7.0.0.5

----------


## ADDIG

> Njerz a ka ndonje program per matematik (me zgjidh detyra me thysa shumzim pjestim etj)


http://www.wolframalpha.com/

----------

